# Elgin twinbar



## Dan Jose (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi I just won an elgin twinbar on ebay and was wondering if this model can ave a twin headlight attach to it? thanks. heres the bike.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=200613888057&si=kjs18aVLbl373MYJ93Vc8QBFxqg%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## MartyW (Jun 9, 2011)

Here is a pic of the Twinn Bar Four Star (not mine)that has the double headlights. It has a different rack/battery pod, head shroud and lights.

http://www.bicyclebill.com/IMAGES/photos/450s/Elgin4-star.gif

Here is a link to the correct light set that will hook up to the Four Star head shroud.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220797065436&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## then8j (Jun 10, 2011)

Here this should help you know what you bought.....  Overall your looking good with your new bike just a few parts to find and you are set!





Untitled by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 10, 2011)

Remember the bikes were made by two different manufacturers and for a couple of year (3?) and they are all a little different...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 12, 2011)

I think you got a great deal on this bike...the guard alone is a highly sought after piece that sold on ebay this past week for over $300 (and it had issues).
Are you planning a re-restoration on your twinbar?  I would as the lines are not that crisp and the guard looks much better in two-tone.
If so, I could email you or post a pic of mine for reference.
As far as converting to a 4-star, it was mentioned above, and you need some very hard to find pieces...rack with battery pod, shroud with switch integrated, the non-battery torpedo lights and attachment.
Getting all of these things may cost more than what you paid for the bike, but have been repopped...the only concern I would have is the fit because as mentioned these were made by both Murray and Westfield and there may be some subtle sizing discrepancies.  Also, I am not sure if the shroud with switch has been remade.
Long and short of it, get a nice seat and enjoy it as it is and if you want to make it a deluxe version as a 4-star, be prepared to invest more time and money...a lot of each.
Chris


----------



## Dan Jose (Jun 13, 2011)

old hotrod said:


> Remember the bikes were made by two different manufacturers and for a couple of year (3?) and they are all a little different...




Thanks guys, you saved me some cashola. yes i am going to restore it, either a similar red or gloss black with 24 by 3 thick brick black tires on vintage 24'' skiptooth rims. Mild custom stuff. I still would like to see that pic. Thanks again.


----------



## z-bikes (Jun 13, 2011)

I may have some 24" prewar rims with a Musselamn rear hub in decent condition if you need them. Let me know if you're interested and I'll see if I still have them.


----------



## Dan Jose (Jun 22, 2011)

Finally got her today! Im really glad i bought this bike, it has a presence that demands you admire it. Like i said, its going to be a little custom, with the 24 by 3 tires and vintage skiptooth wheels. Im also thinking of having a custom made rear rack, but dont know about that one yet. I have a light from austrailia on the way so I'll take more pics later. This is a slow build until after august.







Question.. how do you take links off of a skiptooth chain? I need to take 3 off of one i have for this bike but chain tool dosent fit.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 22, 2011)

Look for the master link, wedge it out with a flathead screwdriver slightly bigger then the internal walls.
"a presence that demands you admire it..."  couldn't agree more buddy!
Chris


----------



## Dan Jose (Jun 22, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> Look for the master link, wedge it out with a flathead screwdriver slightly bigger then the internal walls.
> "a presence that demands you admire it..."  couldn't agree more buddy!
> Chris




I did that but i want to add more links unto it. How can i take them off a chain after the master link is off? Thanks.


----------



## Twinbar (Jun 22, 2011)

The add posted earlier by then8j is the anniversary bike and is quite rare on its own.  Read the details on the add as a guide to restore your bike correctly.  You made a good score.


----------



## popawheelie (Jun 23, 2011)

You sure have a keeper there. The seat ought to be easy to replace with an old big-spring seat. Great tires too, I just googled them.
Mike


----------



## Dan Jose (Jun 23, 2011)

Im still a bit in the mist on what to do with this bike but im def putting some big tires on there, i think they beef up the bikes look compared to the boney 26''. and I have a seat on the way also.


----------



## Dan Jose (Jul 25, 2011)

Going to restore it back to original instead. Its got lightning crusader tires on it, elgin seat, and rear tail light is what i put on it so far. There is a delta light that i think is the original front light for this bike but i haven't received it yet. Any info or pics to help restore this bike is really appreciated.Thanks.





Can this be fixed?







Are these pre war valve caps?


----------



## Dan Jose (Jul 30, 2011)

Bought the roadmaster bike from a member on here just to get the delta front light, really dont need the roadmaster so i might get rid of it. Anyway I think this is the headlight on the elgin in the add for this bike. Next is correct handle grips and chain.


----------



## then8j (Jul 30, 2011)

I maybe completely wrong but I havnt ever seen that light on an Elgin. Usually they have the front loading torpedo delta light. 
The chain is 60 inches by the way it has 4 more links then most all chains which are 56 inchs


----------



## ohdeebee (Aug 1, 2011)

The light is not correct for that bike. Prewar Delta Winners do not have the embossing on the top.


----------



## Dan Jose (Aug 1, 2011)

ohdeebee said:


> The light is not correct for that bike. Prewar Delta Winners do not have the embossing on the top.




Ok so the only difference from the original delta that should be on there is just that it says winner on the top but has same body style? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 1, 2011)

I believe the catalog illustration you are basing your build on is misleading and you should not be using a Delta Winner with or without the embossing. The shading in the picture makes the sides look rectangular but I think that and the inflated nature of the light are just products of a “loose” illustration.  

I have only seen Twin-bars equipped with a standard round, front-loader Delta Torpedo light when a fender light is used. I think that is what they were meaning to show in the illustration as the bezel looks more round than rectangular to me.


----------



## ohdeebee (Aug 1, 2011)

No, I don't think the Twinbars ever came with a winner light. Looking through the catalog, it only shows a Twinbar with a delta front load torpedo light in 1940. However, the bike shown with the torpedo light does not have the solid sprocket so to build it correctly you would either need to ditch the light for a front load torpedo or ditch the sprocket for a standard Elgin with the slots. I would opt to ditch the light. Of course there are always exceptions to the catalog anyway.


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 1, 2011)

Is it possible the catalogue rendering is a Delta "winner" light? To me the light appears more rectangular then round, also the lens looks flushed to the bezel, much like the "winner" light! I'm not disputing anyone, or attempting to be contentious...In fact I have owned three Elgin Twin bars and all of them have sported the traditional Delta Torpedo lights. So when I saw the catalogue illustration it certainly raised my eyebrow, and I would have been the first one in line to say that the rendering of the light is wrong for the Twin Bar....but then I stumbled across this http://copakeauction.auctionflex.com/showlot.ap?co=9768&weid=16039&weiid=5706168&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=6&lang=En I now have both eyebrows raised


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 1, 2011)

I think you have it right with the Delta Winner headlight. It does show the winner in the catalog, however I think it is a older one than you have on the bike. From what I can tell there was a earlier version of the winner that had the Delta decal on top instead of the raised lettering. Should be a hard light to find, good luck.


----------



## Dan Jose (Aug 1, 2011)

fordsnake said:


> Is it possible the catalogue rendering is a Delta "winner" light? To me the light appears more rectangular then round, also the lens looks flushed to the bezel, much like the "winner" light! I'm not disputing anyone, or attempting to be contentious...In fact I have owned three Elgin Twin bars and all of them have sported the traditional Delta Torpedo lights. So when I saw the catalogue illustration it certainly raised my eyebrow, and I would have been the first one in line to say that the rendering of the light is wrong for the Twin Bar....but then I stumbled across this http://copakeauction.auctionflex.com/showlot.ap?co=9768&weid=16039&weiid=5706168&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=6&lang=En I now have both eyebrows raised




Wow! I've been looking for a bike to get a better view of and this is probably as good as it gets. The handle grips are wrong i think because the ad mentioned the elgin grips, and the seat might be wrong for that bike also. but my bike didnt come with a elgin air cooled rear hub it came with a new departure. At the end I think they probably added on bits and pieces when sold to the customer. Thanks guys for your help so far.


----------



## Dan Jose (Aug 1, 2011)

rustyspoke66 said:


> I think you have it right with the Delta Winner headlight. It does show the winner in the catalog, however I think it is a older one than you have on the bike. From what I can tell there was a earlier version of the winner that had the Delta decal on top instead of the raised lettering. Should be a hard light to find, good luck.




If I find one I'll buy it, but for now I'll leave the current winner on there. Thanks.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 1, 2011)

This is what it looks like and they do show up.


----------



## Twinbar (Aug 4, 2011)

*research*

Fordsnake just added a great piece of research with that link to the Twinbar up for auction.  The anniversary bike was offered as a "special" by mixing up parts from their normal production bikes to create something new that kids could not live without. Hence the variation on lights, sprockets, rear carriers, chain guards etc..  I have also seen a few color variations with this anniversary bike not stated in the add as well.  Two tone black and white for one.  The bike on the link looks to be two tone dark and light red.  I have a unrestored two tone light and dark tan anniversary.  Check my gallery for pics.  I also have a copy of an add for a Christmas special Twin 20 with chrome wheels, tank and hockey stick chain guard.  Certainly not the normal production 20.  You are on the right track with your parts accumulation.  All the anniversary bikes I have seen have had solid sprockets.  Two I have seen have the winner Delta light.  If you strip your bike to be painted, check to see if it had some type of a two tone paint scheme. Great project!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 4, 2011)

So where is the link to the Anniversary edition of this bike and which anniversary is it?


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 4, 2011)

> So where is the link to the Anniversary edition of this bike and which anniversary is it?




Look at the advertisement in the 3rd response in this thread...the 53rd Anniversary


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks, I guess it helps if I read the whole post.


----------

